

HN Meet-up Netherlands update - beeker
http://bluwiki.com/go/Hackersnl

======
smutticus
Crap. I live about 10 minutes walking from the location of this but won't be
in the country between 25-31 Jan 2010.

Hope this goes well and I hope this leads to more meetings.

------
felixmar
Are there YC funded startups that are based outside the US? I know a Dutch
startup that received an invitation for an interview, but don't know if they
got in.

~~~
San
Not YC funded, but the guys from YellowBird, Yunoo, and E (My Name is E) are
Dutch, and might have some interesting stories to share.

------
jrnkntl
Great to see this meeting get some shape, thanks guys :) Where/how can we give
some feedback? By editing the wiki?

~~~
Kliment
Well, it is a wiki. That's what I would do.

~~~
jrnkntl
Sorry, of course, there is the Talk:Hackersnl for.

------
zeugma
I would have liked to attend but I will not be in the country in that period
(25-31 dec)

~~~
BjornW
Mhhm, the meeting will be held somewhere around 25-31 jan not december...

~~~
zeugma
Oh sorry, then it should be OK :)

